# Funny Animal Pictures



## Vixie

Hi, I started one before so thought it might be a good laugh to do another Please add your own pictures.


----------



## Guest

Here!....................


----------



## Vixie

ha ha great pics, little vixie does that with the loo roll as well  and bless her she does like to help me with my typing


----------



## tashi

Mine has to be the one in my sig got loads more will have to look them out


----------



## Guest

Looks like she's been useful. Is that a new kitty in a poo pot?


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Mine has to be the one in my sig got loads more will have to look them out


Would be nice to see!


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Mine has to be the one in my sig got loads more will have to look them out


I love that pic its so funny 


Anele Jessica said:


> Looks like she's been useful. Is that a new kitty in a poo pot?


shes a very helpful cat  no its not a new kitty it was one of the kittens my cat had a few years ago, very cute girl and so easy to potty train


----------



## Guest

Not got any of my own to add, but wanted to say how great all your pics are, keep em coming!!


----------



## Vixie

mrsdusty said:


> Not got any of my own to add, but wanted to say how great all your pics are, keep em coming!!


they dont just have to be of your own pets they can be any funny animal pics you have


----------



## Selk67U2

*Here you go*


----------



## Guest

here we go...............


----------



## silent_dreamer85

my vic is going to be in the magazine pick me up funniest dog pic! i sent a few of her in fancy dress! ha ha ha


----------



## Natik

Here is mine


----------



## Guest

lol! lOVELY PICTURES!


----------



## Kay73

here are my cats!


----------



## Vixie

great pics, I love looking at the funny ones, why is it cats love bags so much  oh and yoghurt LOL


----------



## Kay73

vixenelite said:


> great pics, I love looking at the funny ones, why is it cats love bags so much


dont know, but its great to recycle an indian bag lol


----------



## Vixie

Kay73 said:


> dont know, but its great to recycle an indian bag lol


lol thats it they are recycling and trying to help the environment lol


----------



## paws

lovly pics everyone especially the one of the kitten in the dog bowl


----------



## jackson

Puppy learning to read, aged 2 1/2 weeks. Clever my pups! 










Doing What Goldens do!










Naughty Pony!


----------



## Vixie

great pics  I have a cat thats teaching my dog to read lol


----------



## Kay73

love the pics and the view from your window!!


----------



## Vixie

cheers


----------



## silent_dreamer85




----------



## Jo P

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo P

Cheeseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jo P

Rottie Lovin' Cat


----------



## silent_dreamer85

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Vixie

ha ha ha those are great pics jo, first one is a bit ewwwww but still funny lol


----------



## Natik

really funny


----------



## catzndogz

meg making sure she got the last bit


----------



## Tom

Haha!! Love this one!


----------



## Guest

Millie the Labrador and Rory the...............Shetland Pony!!


----------



## warmglo




----------



## Ladywiccana

* I just don't know how some of you get these photo's, but keep em coming they are great!*


----------



## gillieworm

Their faces are so funny!

My boy Logan with his golden mates, Max & Dylan

And Max rolling in the mud!


----------



## Jo P

OMG!!! at Max - that is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo funny - bet his owners were thrilled to bits


----------



## Guest

...........................


----------



## joey

A few from my collection. Hope you like 

xxx Joey

P.S - Love all the pics so far! My fave is the kitty that doesn't want to play anymore! hehe!


----------



## Guest

heres a few i picked


----------



## warmglo




----------



## bee112

Here are some of my little monkeys..


----------



## momentofmadness

Here is a funny Pic of my Wiemaraner Maizie!!










And here is a piccy of our old Dobie..


----------



## fun4fido

Doing what Weims do best


----------



## Saynamore

Fleur really enjoyed watching the Puissance last year


----------



## Saynamore

Bath night in the Saynamore household..............................

Before and after..............................................


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Can I post a funny video?

This is my gerbil boy Chalky.
YouTube - Chalky's funny new trick!


----------



## Vixie

love the pictures everyone and the video is great


----------



## Guest

these are so cute lol.


----------



## Vixie

pmls laughing at the first one, not sure what the second picture is, it looks like a brick lol


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> pmls laughing at the first one, not sure what the second picture is, it looks like a brick lol


Ops wtf lol.


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> Ops wtf lol.


fpmsl


----------



## momentofmadness

WHO DO THEY THINK THEY ARE!!!!!

Bridget... Bridgets legs aren't really this long..lol its camera trickery..









Maizie.. And I don't know what Maizie is waiting for.. She is snoring very loudly though.


----------



## Guest

Aww, they're lovely


----------



## Guest

hehehe dig the flippers lmao


----------



## Guest

wow how cool does that dog look


----------



## Guest

nic b said:


> wow how cool does that dog look


haha i know, he won a comp that day so i read  i am sooo luving the flippers tho lol. so dinky and cute


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> haha i know, he won a comp that day so i read  i am sooo luving the flippers tho lol. so dinky and cute


yeah so cute wonder if he can walk in them lol


----------



## Guest

nic b said:


> yeah so cute wonder if he can walk in them lol


oh yer ild luv to see that haha...if its anything like the walk them chi's do in their boots then that would be worth watching lol.


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> these are so cute lol.


wtf????????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest

Barney said:


> wtf????????????????????????????????


WAT? lol...ther gorgeous...i want the indian looking one at the back lol...actually i want em both


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> WAT? lol...ther gorgeous...i want the indian looking one at the back lol...actually i want em both


are they to go with ya bald rat


----------



## Guest

Barney said:


> are they to go with ya bald rat


yes my pet bald rat lol....

i luv bald things


----------



## alfierat

same


----------



## dmsjit67




----------



## horrification

holy crap that cats huge!


----------



## alfierat

youn can say that again!!!!!!!


----------



## JANICE199

gosh!!!! how big is that cat? its huge...but lovely


----------



## Guest

Can't believe how huge that cat is wow


----------



## 1TINK1

how do i put a picture on here in the funny animal pictures?


----------



## Guest

go to post reply and click on the little paperclip that lets you add attachments


----------



## sarah.so

Cleaning windows & pearly whites!


----------



## widgetdog35

That cat is ace still lol it made me cry!
Hope mine does not get that big, will have to put a saddle on it lol


----------



## thai's mum

here's my funny pic! typical man!!!


----------



## 1TINK1

This is 1 of my dog Charlies pups he is having a lazy day he is 4 weeks old and called Bailey


----------



## nanamoo

got a couple of funny pics for u all


(hope the upload works lol)


----------



## Vixie

ha ha great pictures


----------



## nanamoo

some more pics


----------



## Guest

lol they're funny


----------



## michellew1

here is one or two of mitzy,

























one of Daisy exploring only got stuck on the way,









and Zeus, he went and found his new home.


----------



## staflove




----------



## Guest

Great pics 
The markings on the bengals are beautiful


----------



## Vixie

ha ha great pics


----------



## michellew1

nic b said:


> Great pics
> The markings on the bengals are beautiful


Thanks, we have become Bengalised, we love them. We are planning on getting another 2 next year bringing that up to 6


----------



## Guest

michellew1 said:


> Thanks, we have become Bengalised, we love them. We are planning on getting another 2 next year bringing that up to 6


Well that'll keep u busy then lol


----------



## Jumberlina

staflove said:


>


(He-He) thats well funny eating crisps & the lot!.......


----------



## TinyTashi

wouldnt it be great if ur dog could do this?!?!?!?

would save time and a back ache


----------



## Irina

mine dog and cat


----------



## Purrrrfect

A few of Amber just being Amber  LOL


----------



## Anik




----------



## Anik

*- Yammm! How did you get so tasty?!*


----------



## Vixie

ha ha so cute I love it


----------



## Anik

*- Mom, you embarrassing me...*


----------



## hilary bradshaw

Kylie the drunken rat


----------



## Guest

Hey watch it he will get rat arsed (Soz) could not resist it.

Beautiful rat though


----------



## ava

Let's test a snow.


----------



## colliemerles

some brilliant pictures there,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## guineapigqueen

'Oh word, get out of my face' Kanika says to Chance









I think Chance was hoping she had something nice to eat, lol!!
BTW Kanika is a Skinny Pig(nearly hairless guinea pig) she is ment to be like that!

Emma x


----------



## Guest

Hey there aint nothing wrong with skinny pigs or hairless pigs thank you.

I am almost bald L&LOL


----------



## guineapigqueen

garethpig said:


> Hey there aint nothing wrong with skinny pigs or hairless pigs thank you.
> 
> I am almost bald L&LOL


LOL!!! I was just making it clear that she wasnt ill or anything as a few people have asked me 'whats the matter with her?'. She has fuzz on her nose and feet and nothing else, well a little bit on her butt, but shhh!


----------



## Guest

SSSSSSSHHHHHHHH but she sounds a bit like me with the bits of fluff LOL

I did not mean to come across malevolent, my profuse appologies are extended to you


----------



## doggiestylestore




----------



## Guest

........................................................................................


----------



## Anik

- What do you want from me?

or

Ergonomics for cats


----------



## ava

Bed &Bath and Beyond. That's funny, Anik!


----------



## scosha37

this is me sometimes


----------



## Vixie

scosha37 said:


> this is me sometimes


ha ha love it


----------



## Guest

scosha37 said:


> this is me sometimes


lol thats good...luving the legs


----------



## scosha37

What can i say girls or is that boys........


----------



## Chris1

The Morning After The Night Before........


----------



## colliemerles

hahahahahaha thats a great picture,,,lol,


----------



## Vixie

LOL ha ha thats a great picture, it really made me laugh


----------



## ava

That's funny! lol......


----------



## Guest

I love that look


----------



## Smudgeypants

smudge carring f***in big stick


----------



## Vixie

LOL is he sure thats big enough


----------



## colliemerles

blimey that is a big stick,lol,


----------



## maisy

What's going on here then ?










She takes her neighbourhood watch duties very seriously!


----------



## Guest

Aww she is nosey lol


----------



## maisy

She is and also very bossy


----------



## colliemerles

hahaha thats a good picture,lol,


----------



## scosha37




----------



## Tilly

I had a giggle at all of the funny animal pictures. 

I have one of Dylan soon after we started letting him out of the house. I live in a bungalow with a fence running down the side of it. Dylan decided to climb the fence and then make his way to the top point of the roof on the house! He just sat there right at the top as cool as. We were all mortified but after we'd managed to coax him back down, began to see the funny side of it.


----------



## Guest

dog and the ferret feeling tired


----------



## colliemerles

borderer said:


> dog and the ferret feeling tired


thats a nice picture, i wonder if our lurchers will sit with our ferrets for a photo shoot,lol,


----------



## maisy

It's cute and funny at the same time lol


----------



## BattyCat

scosha37 said:


>


oh no funny one


----------



## testmg80

Angel giving me a hair massage/wash huh?


----------



## Vixie

my new little munchkin  not a funny pic more cure LOL


----------



## Guest

AAwww...who is this?


----------



## Guest

testmg80 said:


> Angel giving me a hair massage/wash huh?


Ha-ha-ha!!!


----------



## Vixie

Anele Jessica said:


> AAwww...who is this?


this is my new pup who has no name yet so if you have any ideas for her name let me know lol


----------



## Guest

She's very cute, whats breed?


----------



## Vixie

shes a chihuahua and very sweet natured, loves all the kids and other animals


----------



## Fabian

Here's a lion cub doing the yoga position, "happy baby pose". I took the photo on July 31, 2008 in the Masai Mara of Kenya.


----------



## Vixie

what a fantastic picture, I would love to go there, I bet you had a wonderful time


----------



## esiteans

Hehe, I had o lot of fun with these pics, thank you


----------



## maisy

Brill piccies


----------



## fataa

I love these tigers! 
ã¦ãã¯ã­ UT: UT GRAND PRIX 09


----------



## reptilesuk

Thease are great Thumbup


----------



## Sausage's Mum

Here is a picture of my dog Sausage asleep cuddling me on the sofa


----------



## Bengal_Lover

View attachment jensen12001.bmp


hehe.... Jensen in the washing basket sticking his :001_tt2: out!


----------



## Tasha

Pippin in Sindys bed







Harriet the Giant Galapagos Tortoise Charles Darwins gift to the queen







Duck taking a dip int the site pool







Ike will grow into his ears but until then he will pinch cups of tea


----------



## pinkbutterflys

My kiwi....i think her lil face looks so funny!!


----------



## calumntracy

pregnant and knackered ive been there







what a plant pot







the poor dog can't even get his bed to himself







proof my feet dont smell







how cute


----------



## Vixie

they are great pics calumntracy, very sweet and funny


----------



## Vixie

great pics everyone


----------



## emilygrace




----------



## hilary bradshaw

hey!!!shove over and save some for me!!


----------



## Poongodi

Hi..

I too like these pictures.

----------------------------
Poongodi

widecircles


----------



## colliemerles

hilary bradshaw said:


> hey!!!shove over and save some for me!!


what a beautiful dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

........................................


----------



## dragonlady1380

Upside Down Dogs

ok not pics about my dogs but found this site and thought u wud love it, soooo funny


----------



## bettybach123

OMG  all thes cats and kittens and dogs are so lush Lol 
xx


----------



## bullbreeds

Theres always one


----------



## lexxygsd

havnt got any myself but they are really funny


----------



## Miss Snowshoe

Here are some i think are soo cute !!.....


----------



## scosha37

i thought this was funny......


----------



## cat001

Some of my own! 

When rabbits attack!








Raiding the fridge








saying HI!!!








Giggling at a joke I told him








Chester's Lion impression!









Got some more but i don't want to over-run the thread! XD


----------



## Vixie

great pics and the more the merrier, get them on here lol


----------



## cat001

Vixie said:


> great pics and the more the merrier, get them on here lol


LOL well if you insist! XD
Cleo's cheeky smile








Lucy dressed as a pumpkin for halloween! XD








Magiks sleeping position








the giggling kitten








looks like he's going to raise out of his coffin!


----------



## Lhasalover

I am new here so I hope this is the way to post pics. This is my cat Tallie AKA Garfield . Hope it works


----------



## scosha37

there great piccys................


----------



## pugsley Adams

how about this one, love the last one that was just to cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## pinkbutterflys

kiwi looks like she is hungry =]


----------



## pugsley Adams

pinkbutterflys said:


> kiwi looks like she is hungry =]


that is cute, never mind! so sweet kitty.:001_tt2::001_tt2::devil::lol:


----------



## pinkbutterflys

she loves the katnip cubes =]


----------



## pugsley Adams

pinkbutterflys said:


> she loves the katnip cubes =]


she is just adorable, fur hugs to her!


----------



## pinkbutterflys

some more of my babys being silly


----------



## pugsley Adams

pinkbutterflys said:


> some more of my babys being silly


now those were just to sweet, love them. The brown tabby looks like the one we had a few years back, named the lad little rascal, he earned that name rightly so, he even climbed pictures on my wall, not kidding I had many and the little devil had him self a blast,lol!:crying:


----------



## mummyschnauzer

Sorry to sound stupid but how do I post a piccie on here please.


----------



## Guest

mummyschnauzer said:


> Sorry to sound stupid but how do I post a piccie on here please.


In the box where you post your reply, look above in that grey area. There's a paperclip thingy next to that smiley face. Click on the paperclip and browse your computer to find pic you want. Then click upload. Then click paperclip again and it should appear in the reply box. When people click on it, it will come up larger. If you want a big pic to appear then you need to upload pic to a website like Photobucket and get the IMG or URL code/address and copy and paste that in the reply box. Hope this helps.


----------



## MarkMing

OMG!

this picture made my day!
they are all so cute:thumbup:


----------



## funkycub

Ella singing...


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Ella singing...


Ive always loved that pic


----------



## MattBrant

lol nice pics 
i'll post few more


----------



## Guest

MattBrant said:


> lol nice pics
> i'll post few more


lol...love them. :lol::lol:


----------



## MattBrant

some more ere


----------



## Guest

MattBrant said:


> some more ere


lol...love it....they are cool. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lucysmom

here is one of mine lol










Rachel and the girlies


----------



## DKDREAM

Anele Jessica said:


> Here!....................


haha beautiful


----------



## suzy93074




----------



## Guest

Lucysmom said:


> here is one of mine lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel and the girlies


lol...so cute. Love the look. :thumbup:


----------



## ava

Suzy, your pictures are cute. I love it.
____________________________
Know the solution to the crisis? Give your advice to the Crisis Competition.


----------



## Diane_ian

Ahh bless how cute - I'm new to this but trying to sus out how to attach pic's .......


----------



## Get-In-The-Van

Anele Jessica said:


> Here!....................


Awww i love the photos. So cute


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

This is my bestest friend in the whole world 
i miss him everyday 
Georgie <3


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Yes, she often sits like this!!!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

Thought this was quite funny!!


----------



## Tigerneko




----------



## Guest




----------



## turkeylad

Click on Thumnail pics....................................


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

so so wrong


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## turkeylad

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## turkeylad

some more......................


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Anik

Old one, but I like it


----------



## Vixie

pmsl some great pics there LOL


----------



## Anik




----------



## Anik

peek a boo!


----------



## ava

What a cute pair!


----------



## Anik

What a good life!


----------



## Anik

zoom in............


----------



## Anik




----------



## ava




----------



## ava

lost and found...


----------



## LadyTalisman

This is Dylan doing his impression of a kangaroo, we call it his
Dylaroo. LOL


----------



## alphadog

''Two blondes walked into a bar...''


----------



## MissD

Some brilliant pictures

Paddy looking demented


----------



## joote

lol brill pics


----------



## Hunnyb22

Here's a photo of Barney pretending to be dead, LOL:sneaky2:


----------



## Sassysas

Here's one of Toffee.Her eyes always come out weird on photos but this one makes me giggle everytime


----------



## hairydog

quite like these ones!!


----------



## hairydog

Heres Max this time, after discovering the rabbit we had been looking after for a week!!!


----------



## MissD

hairydog said:


> Heres Max this time, after discovering the rabbit we had been looking after for a week!!!


Max is gorgeous


----------



## waggytailsstore

Hi Just wanted to say I'm enjoying the pics too, just uploading some of our 2 mad springers, but just look at the length of Molly's tongue!


----------



## Vixie

ha ha great picture  and welcome to the forum


----------



## UKHypnotherapy

Vixie said:


> ha ha great pics, little vixie does that with the loo roll as well  and bless her she does like to help me with my typing


I love the way your pet looks at the camera, takes me ages to try and get my dog to look at me when I am trying to take a picture


----------



## Vixie

UKHypnotherapy said:


> I love the way your pet looks at the camera, takes me ages to try and get my dog to look at me when I am trying to take a picture


I think they are show off's and love the camera although my chihuahua boy always looks away just as I take the picture  lol


----------



## Malaguti

The incredible headless cat....


----------



## kaismums

this is our big guy kai asleep on the couch - he hogs the whole thing


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Leena

Oh what a posture! LOL  Kai sure seems to enjoy the sofa!

Leena


----------



## Harbel

Here are my babies on our boat in their life jackets!


----------



## marion..d

please, give me my ball back

View attachment ball back.bmp


i said be QUIET

View attachment quiet.bmp


----------



## ava

marion..d said:


> please, give me my ball back
> 
> View attachment 21157
> 
> 
> i said be QUIET
> 
> View attachment 21158


That's funny. Ha-ha-ha


----------



## Tranquility

My cat cassie.


----------



## arogyam

Very cute pets pics u put in this forum.


----------



## arogyam

Its very good. :laugh: pets always do funny things. Its better to capture them in a photo.


----------



## Pickle-Barney

My rabbit loves reading the Guardian!! :001_smile:


----------



## joote

Pickle-Barney said:


> My rabbit loves reading the Guardian!! :001_smile:


awww bless


----------



## vickie1985

Pickle-Barney said:


> My rabbit loves reading the Guardian!! :001_smile:


haha cute! Your rabbit clearly doesnt eat carrots....the paper is upside down


----------



## Guest

Pickle-Barney said:


> My rabbit loves reading the Guardian!! :001_smile:


So cute....


----------



## Pickle-Barney

Ha - he may have fallen out with it - I got home last night to find the paper shredded into little pieces!! Maybe he is miffed at the expenses scam! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## kaismums

Kai thinks hes a bit of a BOFFIN!!!


----------



## Vixie

I think hes just heard a very funny joke lol


----------



## patsyking

One of my tarantulas just rehoused and measuring up to redecorate


----------



## shortbackandsides

patsyking said:


> One of my tarantulas just rehoused and measuring up to redecorate


ewwww thats me creeped out:scared:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## mollyismyworld

:d:d:d:d:d............


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## scosha37

Is this a real Cockapoo....

I just love this picture!!!!


----------



## Moneo

Me and my little mouse  - pets blog cat pics | Petsblog - Collection of cute pet pictures, photos, videos and stories

Dog - Mouse - Friendship  - pets blog picture | Petsblog - Collection of cute pet pictures, photos, videos and stories

Who eat who - pets blog pictures | Petsblog - Collection of cute pet pictures, photos, videos and stories

All you need is a warm hug - pets blog pictures | Petsblog - Collection of cute pet pictures, photos, videos and stories


----------



## Prinzessin

Great pics everyone!  I love the hen and the puppy! LOL :laugh:


----------



## serk




----------



## Moneo

Look, there is our tresure - pets blog pictures | Petsblog - Collection of cute pet pictures, photos, videos and stories


Look what I have found! - dog bring - pets blog picture | Petsblog - Collection of cute pet pictures, photos, videos and stories
:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## KarenHSmith

Great pictures


----------



## Patterdale_lover

teheheeee








:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 








http://msp272.photobucket.com/album...Macro/funny-dog-pictures-mischief-dogs-te.jpg
http://dummidumbwit.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/funny-pictures-cat-hides-dog-under-a-pillow.jpg



















I get carried away


----------



## Vixie

pmsl I love them, the one with the cat sittingon the dog covered in pillows it fab


----------



## Moneo

Little gray cat - omg - pets blog | Petsblog - Collection of cute pet pictures, photos, videos and stories
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Super cute 
:laugh:Vote it up :laugh:


----------



## Moneo

Petsblog - Collection of cute pet photos, videos and stories


----------



## colliemerles

Moneo said:


> Petsblog - Collection of cute pet photos, videos and stories


hahahaha lol, thats so cute,


----------



## turnkey

Patterdale_lover said:


> teheheeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://msp272.photobucket.com/album...Macro/funny-dog-pictures-mischief-dogs-te.jpg
> http://dummidumbwit.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/funny-pictures-cat-hides-dog-under-a-pillow.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get carried away


haha the last picture here is great


----------



## Moneo

Go to sleep, go to sleep, go to sleep my kitty - petsblog | Petsblog - Collection of cute pet pictures, photos, videos and stories
CompuDog - pets blog picture | Petsblog - Collection of cute pet pictures, photos, videos and stories
Critical mass - Funny seal video - funny blog | Petsblog - Collection of cute pet pictures, photos, videos and stories
I'm The King baby - Pets blog pictures | Petsblog - Collection of cute pet pictures, photos, videos and stories


----------



## snakesonaplane

That cat looks very scarey!


----------



## Inca's Mum




----------



## zelda8701

Ahhh bless they all so great lmao at some of them am trying to ad a few here myself here goes,


----------



## greyhounder

PHP:




here you go  xOx


----------



## niki

This pic was such a fluke!!!


----------



## ava

JessKeating said:


> View attachment 27050
> 
> 
> View attachment 27051
> 
> 
> View attachment 27052
> 
> 
> View attachment 27053
> 
> 
> View attachment 27054


Ha-ha-ha!  That funny!!!


----------



## analog_s1_t5

Ha-ha-ha! That funny!!!

Get more details


----------



## greyhounder

here!!! .......x


----------



## LadyTalisman

If Dylan wants to sit down it doesn't matter if Gracie is already there. LOL


----------



## MurphyMoo

He He He some funny pics i have some funny ones of oscar playing with tissue  but i need to get my dad to download them from the camera ;D they will be on here soon!!


----------



## jlushh




----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname

Love this one:










and this one:










sorry, dont know how to post the smaller image then when it is clicked it gets bigger.


----------



## Baby Bordie

And heres not an animal one..... But i like it, so thought i would post it!


----------



## Acacia86

Here is some of my lot!

1st pic......my ESS waiting for dinner at my dads house!

2nd.......Acacia at about 4 weeks 'coming to get me'

3rd......Acacia at about 4 weeks in my 'garden' trainers!

4th......Lilo with her 'lined up' litter. I promise this was all herself that did it lol!


----------



## Kinjilabs




----------



## Acacia86

And Stitch 'laying' on my friend! The ways cats lay baffles me!

And Lilo.....the perfect 6!! I find it very funny she has a '6' on her side!


----------



## Acacia86

Kinjilabs said:


> View attachment 28315
> 
> View attachment 28316


LOL!!!!!! I love the 2nd picture! Classic!! x


----------



## Inca's Mum

Harvey playing catch, caught using high speed burst!


----------



## KTKT

Did George eat any broccoli? Find out at kitchen tigress.


----------



## Lazy Paw




----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> pmsl I love them, the one with the cat sittingon the dog covered in pillows it fab


Hi Vixie. I've got pictures of my cat Toby when he was a kitten so when I put them on the computer I will post them how about that? Who wants to see Toby?
Danielle.


----------



## ava

Inca's Mum said:


> Harvey playing catch, caught using high speed burst!


That's funny! My grandson loves to play that with my dog.:001_smile:


----------



## Inca's Mum

KTKT said:


>


Lmao, I think that is pretty great! Reminds me of my brother


----------



## Starlite

My chihuahuas Tyra and Cleo, and my malamute Nero


----------



## petstock

You should go to Pet Of The month Competition


----------



## Kizzyb

Those pics are so cute. It's nice to know that my cats are not the only ones who like to play with loo roll ...


----------



## warwick

:wink5: great thread and pics


----------



## crazzycat




----------



## madferrit*

My staff pup izzy with her sister
(shes the small one) Great pics by the way!!


----------



## Miss Lily

Here's a couple of my veiled cham, Lily who is sadly no longer with us. She was full of character!

Singing her fave song!










And just being Lily!


----------



## ava

Beautiful creature! Thank you for sharing Miss Lily.


----------



## moboyd

lol this one is our Timber, dont know what the hells was going on because he dosnt look like this normally lol, but it always makes me laugh.









Mo


----------



## jlushh

heh, I wish I could think up these things


----------



## rgwrajagiri

yeah, its all looking great and funny.


----------



## zany_toon

I love these!!!


----------



## zany_toon

I think these are my favourite though!


----------



## Vixie

LOL great pics


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Hahhha, zany those are great!
:lol:


----------



## Johntor1

nice pictures from Anele Jessica


thanks for the share


----------



## Frankmoc

beautiful pics

i like all the pics


----------



## Nathan91

its a gif but whatever...


----------



## Numptybex

Jack our JRT certainly knows how its done!


----------



## ppersion

lol.....
It is very funny thread.I also share something.If you like then say hahahahahahah............................


----------



## davlin

Hello

Ha Ha Ha ..... Very funny pictures. Nice Post. Thanks for sharing these photos. Its really very lovely. 

Thanks
Have anice time a head.


----------



## nataliepompey1

MY CHARLIE (NOTICE THE SCRATCHES ON MY BANISTER!!!!!)










AND CHARLIE WHEN HE WAS A BUBBA :001_tt2:ut:


----------



## samulswan

Nice Post!


----------



## amber80

These are hilarious and cute pictures! They really gave me a good laugh. They really show what character some pets can have!


----------



## alfierat

great pics


----------



## alfierat

keep em coming


----------



## Nathan91

I love this pic


----------



## k4r4

thought these where funny


----------



## clouie

Nice pictures. it's so cute and adorable. How to post pictures? Just a newbie here. I would also like to share my dogs funny photos. My dogs are two shi szuh and one pug. :001_cool:


----------



## Lazy Paw

Hi Clouie!


clouie said:


> How to post pictures?


First of all, you have to have the picture you want to post on some website; you can`t upload from a folder of yours directly. Then all you have to do is click the _Insert Image_ button (toolbar just above, the fifth button from the right) and paste the (previously copied) URL of your picture into the box that pops up when you click; and then just OK it.
HTH


----------



## Nathan91




----------



## ziggyjrt

ziggy having a hissy fit because he can't get to the kittens!

His normal face !


----------



## Rosaleen

Once in Youtube I saw a racoon using the water fountain as a harp. You should see it! Just to to Youtube and type "AVP", that's where I found it!


----------



## Vixie

Lazy Paw said:


> Hi Clouie!
> 
> First of all, you have to have the picture you want to post on some website; you can`t upload from a folder of yours directly. Then all you have to do is click the _Insert Image_ button (toolbar just above, the fifth button from the right) and paste the (previously copied) URL of your picture into the box that pops up when you click; and then just OK it.
> HTH


Hi, just to let you know that you can upload pictures from you own computer, you just have to click on the little paper-clip symbol and then brows your computer for the picture you want and select it, then click on upload picture then submit your post as normal


----------



## Rosaleen

Vixie is dog? A dog!?! Meow! [runs away]


----------



## kitten

hi i have pics on my hardrive how do i upload them? pls help. im new to this computer stuff. thanks.


----------



## kitten

my jack russell diamond.


----------



## Lazy Paw

Thanks, Vixie!


----------



## Vixie

no problem at all


----------



## Vixie

kitten said:


> my jack russell diamond.


lovely picture, I love the name too :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirky47

Those pictures makes my day! I keep on laughing with those funny pictures.


----------



## ava

Thank you ziggyjrt for funny pictures. I let to see it to my friends.


----------



## deborahb

index.html








This is Isaac Hayes my pug,what a wicked boy he is!!!
click on the link above for free weekly newsletter paws claws and wet noses.


----------



## lexlibris1299

I got not any of my own to add, but I just wanted to say how great all your pictures are. I hope to see more of them! Funny petpics keep the stress away. Thanks!


----------



## Lance

Hi
This looks like the bomb has hit but it's just a great day to lay in the sun (in Australia). We grow bigger (and faster than weeds in the garden) while we lie down









Lance
Our Thoughts On Neddies & Doggies


----------



## Dirky47

I'm sure you gonna love this.


----------



## Leah84

oh dear god this thread is way too cute, i wanna come and steal all your animals lol amazing pics guys  i can never seem to catch mine on camera doing funny things. they`re just too fast!


----------



## greyhounder

hehe,,,,, 































....X


----------



## WilliamJohnson

Very interesting pictures. 
where you got these pictures. I want to got these pictures. can you give me or not.


----------



## Dirky47

You can grab them all. Only pictures not dogs. Lol


----------



## k4r4

hey thought you all would appreciate this picture this is bobby sleeping lastnight.


----------



## kitty 333

this is Rosie and jo the cat they got on very well jo was blind passed on now and missed very much x


----------



## jerysbond

Nice pictures. All the pictures are very funny. Me and my wife laugh very much at last night. I really enjoyed. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Trace40

Heres my 11wk old Pug Marty in the snow for the very first time today

He wasnt impressed at all and kept trying to lift all 4 legs off the ground at the same time lol


----------



## Vixie

lol aww bless hes so cute


----------



## lhurey

i know you like this one too. I received it from my friend.


----------



## MurphyMoo

i love this one its great lol xx


----------



## ava

lhurey said:


> i know you like this one too. I received it from my friend.


That's funny! LOL
Thank you lhurey.


----------



## lhurey

ava said:


> That's funny! LOL
> Thank you lhurey.


you are most welcome ava.


----------



## cutekitten123

some more very cute and funny pics here:

Stuff of Cuteness - CuTe Things OMG (cutethingzomg)

and this one has to be very funny 

Sleepy Kitty Wakes Up (cutethingzomg)


----------



## ShannonLouise.

I find the first one funny, because Noah looks so fluffy and tiny and has a tiny tail :lol: ! & Mia on my shelf!


----------



## Prinzessin

Your cats are adorable!


----------



## collielass22

wow I JUST LOVED ALL THESE PICTURES SO CUTE. Thankyou. x


----------



## Lazy Paw

Luciano Pavarotti?


----------



## Lazy Paw

OK, OK, I hear ya! I`ll go fetch a Saint Bernard...


----------



## Lazy Paw

Wilhelm Tell 2010


----------



## Zayna

Killer Sponge!!!!


----------



## ava

That's nice!


----------



## Ratdog

Shelby making it difficult to use the laptop!! (Sorry the images have come out huge!:blush


----------



## julyyoyo

I had some, cute pets photos


----------



## Lazy Paw

... and then I caught a seed THIS big!


----------



## herrry.orason

Maybe I'm just overlooking a way to do this lol but I think I need your email to do it... ill give u mine if u are still interested! I have a cute/funny video/email about a family who thought their neighbors were using their pool while they were gone and set up a video camera outside!


----------



## HelloKittys

Log in | Facebook

i don't know if i'm doing this right..so i will just keep fingers crossed 
But this is My baby Gizzy on her 1st birthday


----------



## Lollie1515

This is an email i got so i copied it over...

PORK CHOPS?

In a zoo in California , a mother tiger gave birth to a rare set of triplet tiger cubs. Unfortunately, due to complications in the pregnancy, 
the cubs were born prematurely and due to their tiny size, 
they died shortly after birth.










The mother tiger, after recovering from the delivery, suddenly started to decline in health, although physically she was fine. The veterinarians felt that the loss of her litter had caused the tigress to fall into a depression. The doctors decided that if the tigress could surrogate another mother's cubs, perhaps she would improve.










After checking with many other zoos across the country, the depressing news was that there were no tiger cubs of the right age to introduce to the mourning mother. The veterinarians decided to try something that had never been tried in a zoo environment. Sometimes a mother of one species will take on the care of a different species. The only'orphans' that could be found quickly, were a litter of weaning pigs.. The zoo keepers and vets wrapped the piglets in tiger skin and placed the babies around the mother tiger. Would they become cubs or pork chops ?

Take A Look



















Now, please tell me one more time ...

Why can't the rest of the world get along ?


----------



## Jimmy Bullard

Crazy pictures of a man shaking hands with a squirrel!

Wild squirrel shakes hands with man in stunning picture | swns.com


----------



## Nocturnal

Lollie1515 said:


> This is an email i got so i copied it over...
> 
> PORK CHOPS?
> 
> In a zoo in California , a mother tiger gave birth to a rare set of triplet tiger cubs. Unfortunately, due to complications in the pregnancy,
> the cubs were born prematurely and due to their tiny size,
> they died shortly after birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mother tiger, after recovering from the delivery, suddenly started to decline in health, although physically she was fine. The veterinarians felt that the loss of her litter had caused the tigress to fall into a depression. The doctors decided that if the tigress could surrogate another mother's cubs, perhaps she would improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After checking with many other zoos across the country, the depressing news was that there were no tiger cubs of the right age to introduce to the mourning mother. The veterinarians decided to try something that had never been tried in a zoo environment. Sometimes a mother of one species will take on the care of a different species. The only'orphans' that could be found quickly, were a litter of weaning pigs.. The zoo keepers and vets wrapped the piglets in tiger skin and placed the babies around the mother tiger. Would they become cubs or pork chops ?
> 
> Take A Look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, please tell me one more time ...
> 
> Why can't the rest of the world get along ?


Cute, though I may be alone in saying it creeps me out just a bit that they're wrapped in dead tiger.


----------

